# Clipless pedal suggestion for girlfriend?



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the Shimano 105's and like them so I got them for her and she does not like them. We tried inside while I held the bike up and she does not feel confident to even want to ride so I need to find something better for her.

Speedplays?


----------



## jwl325 (Feb 3, 2010)

When you say "Shimano 105s", I think you mean the pedals using Shimano's SPD-SL clips, right?

You might want to consider trying Shimano SPD pedals; my wife is trying to go clipless as well, and these are the same pedals I used when I first started. While there are road-specific designs, I found Shimano's trail versions very easy to use and learn on. The first pedals I had included a platform surrounding the clips, so you could still use them like a regular flat pedal. The models I used were also dual-entry, meaning you didn't have to think about which side of the pedal you were trying to clip into.

An added bonus is the shoes for the SPDs usually have a recess the cleats fit into, making it easier to walk in them.

Here are some examples: 

This is the one I started with, with the surround (Shimano PD M424):









This is a similar pedal without the surround (Shimano PD M540):









There are numerous other versions of the SPD pedals, so you have a lot of choices. Good luck!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Look keo easys. They made my wife much happier on the bike.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

My wife rides with the 2nd SPD pictured above and likes them. They're never "upside down" (can clip in on both sides) and they are easy to get out of.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Cyclin Dan said:


> My wife rides with the 2nd SPD pictured above and likes them. They're never "upside down" (can clip in on both sides) and they are easy to get out of.


That's what I started with and at the lowest setting. They are easy to clip in and out of for learners, and easy on the bank account. I am now using the 105 spd sl and love them, but wouldn't have wanted to start out with them.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

You need to do more than hold the bike for her, bang the bike on a trainer if she is nervous, if she is still nervous and she doesn't want to clip and that is fine. I went straight to speedplays because I did the research and didn't want anyone's opinion, IMO she needs to own the process so tell her to read up and decide for herself, even when I did decide on speedplays, I practiced all bloody winter before I dared go outside. I fell over inside and outside but I owned the process. My DH doesn't ride road so that helps. My requirements were dual sided entry, comfort and reliability. I have never tried any others as yet but now my old bike will have 105s from my new bike so I have to learn how to use those. I am not sure that speedplays are the be all and end all, but I chose them myself.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I tried the Ultegra SPD-SLs and didn't like them. Much prefer my Speedplay X. I have wonky knees, and unclipping from my Speedplays is effortless. Not so for the SPD-SLs.


----------



## thekarens (Jul 17, 2012)

I have the SPD-SLs, the entry level ones and I find them very easy to get in and out of. I considered Speedplay. I have a friend that has them and she loves them, but she advised me they had a much bigger learning curve.


----------



## Tracy T (Nov 5, 2012)

I would say to get whatever you have. No need to have 2 different kinds.
I started with speedplay light action. I love them but if she will be walking in anything wet I would stay away from them. They come with different spacers and work well with small shoes.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

The real question to ask her is whether she even WANTS to clip in. Is it her idea, or yours? I know it seemed like a really dumb idea to me. It took me a while to warm up to the idea.


----------



## jrhz06 (May 15, 2011)

Eggbeaters, easiest pedal to clip into and easy to clip out. Plus there is no top or bottom, it's always in position to clip in.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

My wife started out on Speedplays, but has been very happy using Shimano SPDs. Her favorites have been the old 747s and 959s, but she recently got a pair of 540s and is happy with them as well.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

This is what I was told to get because I don't like the cage .. 

They are clips, but just a slight twist and my foot comes off easily, or you can use the other side as a regular pedal. I am an older lady, just bought my first road bike.

Amazon.com: Shimano PD-M324 Clipless/Clip Pedals: Sports & Outdoors

.Shimano PDM324 Multi-Purpose Mountain Pedals - Normal Shipping Ground


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

She is kind of set on the shoes that she has so I was hoping for road bike pedals so she can keep her shoes and they only accept road bike cleats.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Again, Look Keo Easy. They use the standard Look cleat and are made for this exact situation.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

Fireform said:


> Again, Look Keo Easy. They use the standard Look cleat and are made for this exact situation.


Are they really any different than the 105's? They look to be the same design she has gripes about (single sided, having to slip in at an angle, etc)


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If that's what is bothering her then no. If its the effort to clip in and out that bothers her, then these are the solution.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Alias530 said:


> Are they really any different than the 105's? They look to be the same design she has gripes about (single sided, having to slip in at an angle, etc)


If those are her complaints, then she will never be happy with any road pedal, other than Speedplay. Then they'll probably be too "floaty". She seems to whine a lot...

...and there is NO apostrophe in "105s". Although, technically, there is no such thing as "105s" - there are 105 pedals, 105 components, 105 cranks, etc; but no "105s".


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Speedplays were my first clipless pedal. This was back in the late 80's/early 90's. I found them to be a little too "floaty" for my tastes but she might like them. 

The Shimano PD M540 might be a good alternative. 

I currently use LOOK Keos.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Alias530 said:


> She is kind of set on the shoes that she has so I was hoping for road bike pedals so she can keep her shoes and they only accept road bike cleats.


What shoes does she have? A lot of road bike shoes will also fit the 2 screw SPD pedals. If she really wants to have 2 sides to clip in, she should check out the SPDs. Get a cheap pair for her to try. 

I have to say, though to start with, mountain bike shoes are really much easier as they are not as slippery on the pedals if you are not clipped in when starting off or clipping out a bit early to get ready to stop.


----------



## Jajo (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm new to clipless. My LBS guy suggested Look KEO Classic. Lovin 'em.

Easy for a noob

They point up and I just hit them with the cleat and lock in easy peasy

Unlock is a slight twist and I can adjust the force.

I'm happy

My new shoes are Shimano Carbon.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Speedplay X series. Get some X5's for her. Easy in Easy out.

Do not get the Light Action.

Speedplay X5's.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

carbonLORD said:


> Speedplay X series. Get some X5's for her. Easy in Easy out.
> 
> Do not get the Light Action.
> 
> Speedplay X5's.


Why not light action? We got those and she likes them.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Alias530 said:


> Why not light action? We got those and she likes them.


I mean, if they work for you then that's what matters.

In my experience there is nothing light about the Light Action. They require more force to engage/disengage then the X series since the light action use a C clip for the cleat. The X series cleat is two springs.

If you compare them side by side the LA are a bit more clunky to use whereas the X series are buttery smooth.

Ive had this conversation with Speedplay and they tend to agree.

I think its more cost effective for Speedplay to make the LA cleat, they get to use one stamped piece of metal on the Zero plastic base plate (notice how the light action cleat has the slot for float adjustment, but no screws?). This allows the C clip to float freely by 15 degrees inside the plastic base plate and, at certain angles makes it difficult to clip in, and out. I find this especially more difficult for riders who weigh under 140lbs as the force required to clip in is greater then the X series. With the X series you need apply half the force IMO.

Just an observation. I have had X1's for 20 years, the same pair for 17 years before they needed rebuilding and I have always exceeded the recommended weight limit as well. No issues, great pedals and great customer service.

I sold them at a shop I managed for a few seasons and quite honestly will sell them again from my website hopefully by fall, (I tend to sell what I personally ride).

Sorry for my long post. Again, both are great, but the X series in my experience are the original tried, tested, proven system for any road cyclist.


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

Egg Beaters...

4sided entry, lots of float, easy in/out

semi normal walking shoes (mtb/ casual)


----------



## Ahanix (May 24, 2013)

I'm surprised there are so few Speedplay mentions in this thread. 

Easy in, pedals don't have to be oriented in any way, just step in and go. Easy out (As long as you remember to unclip, which seems to be the biggest part of learning when riding first), great float and lightweight to boot.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahanix said:


> I'm surprised nobody has said Speedplay in this thread. easy in, pedals don't have to be oriented in any way, just step in and go. Easy out (As long as you remember to unclip, which seems to be the biggest part of learning when riding first), great float and lightweight to boot.


I'm surprised you can't read well enough to see that the world's worst pedals have indeed been mentioned.


----------



## Ahanix (May 24, 2013)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm surprised you can't read well enough to see that the world's worst pedals have indeed been mentioned.


What a very nice and productive forum addition. I'm surprised your reputation is so high, maybe because of your attitude for being a product hater without any other mention of why or how *you* think a product is so awful. I had to check the website I was on and make sure I wasn't posting to an Apple fanboy thread. 

Kind of weird that another forum poster wrote they had them for 17 years without any issues / received great customer service in that time. Speedplay pedal set up's are easy in for new riders. May not be the best on the market, but probably aren't the worst either.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ahanix said:


> What a very nice and productive forum addition. I'm surprised your reputation is so high, maybe because of your attitude for being a product hater without any other mention of why or how *you* think a product is so awful. I had to check the website I was on and make sure I wasn't posting to an Apple fanboy thread.
> 
> Kind of weird that another forum poster wrote they had them for 17 years without any issues / received great customer service in that time. Speedplay pedal set up's are easy in for new riders. May not be the best on the market, but probably aren't the worst either.


Yeah, Speedplays are good gateway pedals. The Shimano M540 and eggbeaters are good too.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

My SO got used to her Shimano 540-SL's after trying them out on the trainer in the basement. The plastic cleats are a bit easier to walk in then some others also.
Really, for many learning clipless pedals is a learning curve. The hardest part imho is learning to clip one foot in, push off, and then possibly go a turn of the crank or two to get some momentum before clipping the other foot in mountain biking style.
Even the best of us have forgotten to clip out at a stop I'm willing to wager.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I do see a lot of beginners using Shimano PD-M520 pedals, since they are relatively inexpensive, and since they are SPD, many wear MTB shoes so they can walk.... and to make releasing easier... some get the "Multi-release" cleat, SM-SH56


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried Speedplays for a year. They were so difficult to get into, even after 12 months of "break-in, that I decided they were DANGEROUS. Especially when starting up in traffic.

I went back to MB shoes, SPD cleats, and M540 pedals. That was 5000 miles ago.


----------

